# Buying a used FOWLER tank



## johntroxel71 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is what I am getting for a used tank


I'm moving and need to sell my beautiful saltwater aquarium setup. This is the complete setup, I can't part it out as there's still life in there - a mated pair of Ocellaris Clowns, 1 blue damsel, a nice Kenya Tree Coral, and assorted blue leg hermits, etc! It's a 46 gallon glass bow front aquarium with stand. I've put many upgrades into it lately to make it quiet and energy efficient: 

36-40" LED fixture (42 x 1 watt LEDs in actinic blue and 10000K) LED Reef Bright
Tunze Silence 1073.020 Circulation Pump (less than 6 months old, adjustable up to 600+ gph) TUNZE GmbH High-Tech Aquarium Technology: Catalog
Eshopps PF-300 Overflow (single 1" drain, up to 300 gph) Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Overflow Boxes
300 Watt Heater
Hydor Koralia power head
10 Gallon refugium / sump in the stand
50+ lbs of aragonite live sand
about 50 lbs of live rock, and some other miscellaneous rock that has been out of the system for 6 months

Not in there at the moment, but you can have them if you want them:
48" compact fluorescent fixture, needs new bulbs but otherwise ok and gives out plenty of light if you want to grow more corals in this tank than the LEDs will support
Seaclone protein skimmer
Assorted other parts, pieces, and supplies

I've currently got it running with a deep sand bed and an algae scrubber in the sump - very ecosystem centric, low electricity consumption, and low maintenance. Send me an email if you have any questions! 








s










Here are a few of the questions that I have:

I am going to be taking this tank down on sunday and bringing it home. I plan on putting the live rock in buckets, leaving the just enough water in the tank to keep the sand wet, and putting the fish a tote with a lid and around 5 gallons of water. I am hoping to take another 15 gallons of water with me to add back to the tank. Any suggestions on transporting all of this stuff?

There is quite a film on all of the rocks(algae build up) that is not very pleasing to look at. Will I be able to scrub this off, and if so how is the best way to go about this?

I am also thinking that there is not enough of a cleanup crew right now. What should I add? There is nothing living in the refugium that is filled with live sand, a bit of live rocks, and then the algae scrubber setup.

I would also like to add a regal blue tang to go along with the 2 clowns and 1 yellow tale damsel. Will this work ok, and what would be some other fish I could add?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, you can srub off the garbage from the rocks, do it in the water its in, so you don't kill the bacteria thats in the rock.
You don't need a CUC in the Sump, or Live Sand. All I have in my sump is Cheato, Caulerpa and Halameda.
As far as adding one to the DT, I'd just recommned snails, as hermits will tend to fight for shells from time to time. Not saying you can't get them, but I don't much care for them killing each other and me having to go out and buy more because of that.
Blue Regal Tang is out of teh question, your tank is way to small for a Tang of any sort. The Clowns will do quite nicely. I'd stay away from Damsels, as they are just mean lil suckers. Other fish would depend on what yoru looking at doing with the tank. Agressive? or calm? Pygmy Angels. Cardinals, Blennies, Gobies.


----------



## johntroxel71 (Apr 18, 2012)

So do I just get a bristle brush and start cleaning? How careful do I have to be to not scrub away too much of the good stuff? I should use the tank water to scrub the rock, then I get rid of that water correct?

Would I be able to keep any dusters or possible an urchin. I would also be looking at some bumblebee snails. About how many should I purchase for a 46 gallon?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You can put most Inverts and such in the tank, they are not counted as size of fish, so your Feather Dusters or Urchins are fine.
Bumble Bee Snials are very cool, and do a very good job. In a 46g tank, it would all depend on what othe rsnail you were putting inwith them, if you were just putting them in, then I'd put in 24 or more.
Yea, just use a new like plate scrubber, using the tank water, give em a good scrub, don't worry about knocking off some good stuff, it going to happen. Dump the water when your done with it, you won't be able to use it.


----------



## johntroxel71 (Apr 18, 2012)

Would the lights I have linked to above ever be enough if I were to look at keeping some easier corals?

I only have one powerhead, should I really get another, or is that really only if I were looking at more of a reef tank.

I will post a bunch of pics of the tear down and setup tomorrow night. Before we go I hope to pick up some of the CUC so I can add then to the tank. I will not be adding anything else until I have the tank set up for awhile.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The single powerhead you have will suffice for a Fish Only tank. The LED's on the other hand are just lights. They do not have any focusing lenses on them, and they are just 1watters, so as far as corals go, you might just be able to get away with maybe Button Polyps or mushrooms.
Reef tank would require more flow and more lighting.


----------

